# Taste of the wild vs blue buffalo?



## 32TinyPaws (Dec 4, 2010)

Well i was feeding taste of the wild to my kitties mixed with meow mix which i know is crap but when we found tigger we didnt plan on keeping him and just got what they had at the .99 store. Since then he has refused anything else. We bought taste of the wild hed pick out the meow mix and our other kitty emma would eat it. I just bought a bag of blue buffalo and would like to eventually wean them both 100% off meow mix 

So my question is which one is better blue or taste of the wild?

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, Blue Buffalo is not grain-free, whereas Taste of the Wild (TOTW) is. So, my vote between those two would go to TOTW. 

Blue does make a grain-free formula called Blue Wilderness and I would rate the Wilderness brand ahead of TOTW...primarily because TOTW only comes in fish flavors, whereas Wilderness comes in Chicken and Duck (in addition to Salmon). That said, TOTW is typically less expensive. Both TOTW and Wilderness are good foods, and you might consider rotating between the two. If you're able, you might also add some wet food to the mix, since that would be better still.


----------

